# Gravelines Aire - Be careful where you park



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

Just a quick bit of info about the Aire De Stationement at Gravelines on the Rue De Port, an excellent place to overnight with the van but there appears to be a bit of confusion with both the locals and overnighting motorhomes as to where you can and cannot park.

We visited recently on the way out and on our return, its a great place to stay and very convenient for the Norfolkline ferry, thanks to Pete (Vennwood) for the entry in the database...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4172

On both our visits motorhomes were parking directly along the quayside and in particular, close to the pedestrain acces to the boat jetty. It would appear that the proper motorhome parking area is the bit set back from the quay on the other side of the road near the bins and tourist info sign where there is room for about 20 vans. The problem here is there are no signs whatsoever indicating where you can and cannot park and the natural inclination is to park with the best view and nice and close to the water so consequently you get loads of vans along the quay settling in for the night, and why shouldn't they, there are no signs indicating otherwise.

Monsieur le boatowner then comes along in the morning expecting to park his car reasonably close to the boat acces point to unload all his kit to go fishing and why shouldn't he, but can't because of all these pesky vans parked up for the night. This is obviously an ongoing problem and the fishermen are getting a bit fed up with it and have started to block vans in that are parked along the front. In fact on our return stay they also blocked a few vans in and had their radio's blaring for about 10 minutes while they transferred their kit into their boats as a sort of mini protest.

I have emailed the Gravelines Mairie with regard to the need for proper signage and hopefully the local boat owners have also vented their frustrations to the appropriate sources to get this sorted out.

Its also worth pointing out that Friday is market day at Gravelines and the locals all descend on the town, parking their cars all along the front of the quay in front of some vans unintentionally blocking them in. Not a problem if you're not in a rush and going to the market yourself as the cars all start to dissapear around lunchtime when the market finishes, but it could be a problem if you've got a ferry to catch that morning and wake to find yourself boxed in.

I spoke to a few other motorhomers parked there and it appears to be a regular occurence so I think it would be prudent to park your motorhome on the area set back from the quayside on the road opposite to avoid yourself any possible hassle.

Pete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Very useful information Pete.  

I wonder if you could put it somewhere permanent so it won't get lost.

In the Guide to Aires directory perhaps? I think it would be a valid entry - shortened a bit perhaps to make for quicker access. (Not a criticism - just a suggestion for different usage.)  

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> I wonder if you could put it somewhere permanent so it won't get lost.
> 
> Dave


Thought of that Dave :wink: 
I've added a shorter review to Vennwoods Graveline campsite entry, the link is in my post above 

Pete


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi Pete,
have used this air for the last 4 years and the new bit as you put it was only introduced 18mnths ago. 
The reason we all like to park is the nice view and also if you get behind the house and garage its much quieter -no road noise.

Have they sorted the water out at the municipal site in town yet? also you can park down by the other camp site but its noisy but great for the beach and dogs, Their is a couple of fishermen who own a boat and park up regularly oon the front with a genei going :evil: .

I understand the fishermans plight but with more campers on the road its bound to get out of hand  even city europe have started playing music loadly now to discourage overnight camping at the carpark :roll: 

In January we stopped at cap blanc nez to find it had snowed everywhere
we nearly missed the tunnel playing like big kids.

tramp


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Tramp,



> The reason we all like to park is the nice view and also if you get behind the house and garage its much quieter -no road noise.


Yes, I know, we parked on the front on the way out, much nicer location and a bit quieter, but to prevent any upsets with the locals we parked out of the way on the other side on the way back.



> I understand the fishermans plight but with more campers on the road its bound to get out of hand


Thats partly my point, hopefully if the local council erect a few prominent signs then any future aggro can be avoided.

Pete


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

When they were first constructing the "new bit" back from the quay the site foreman (I think it was him) said that they were putting a service point in at the far end, however it hasn't materialised as yet and as Pete says there are no signs. 

I'm sorry to here of your problems Pete, most depressing. We have been staying there for over 3 years now (at least 3 times per year) and never had any trouble. I'm not surprised though as it has been getting more and more busier over the past year so I guess it was only a matter of time before the locals kicked up. I guess that is why they created the strip behind the quay to appease the fishermen.

Thanks for the warning

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> I'm sorry to here of your problems Pete, most depressing.


Hi Pete, I didn't have the problem personally, i'm just passing on the info. It was some of the other vans that were parked side on and close to the pedestrian access gate that were blocked in.

I have to say that apart from all the above its still a great little place to spend the night and we'll definately use it again.

Pete


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Pete,

Pleased to hear it didn't spoil it for you and now that it has been highlighted hopefully others will be aware of the problem

Pete


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Stayed out and on return last year.
25 vanso way out many french parked onthe river side.
On return over 50 vans parked. Didnt realise it was bastille celebrations. Got a good view of fireworks.

Dave p


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

peejay said:


> Thats partly my point, hopefully if the local council erect a few prominent signs then any future aggro can be avoided.


If you look carefully at the ground on the river side, along the little concrete edge it says "Camping-cars interdit" or something like. But I agree, more prominent signage might help. Incidentally, on our way out recently, a few were parked on the river side but up towards the open sea end of the aire, well away from the boat access gates.

Gerald


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I think the loud music at Cite Europe might be to prevent homeless people sleepingin and around the car parks. We were in Venice last year staying on the aire at Trancetto and the car parks there were playing music loud at night. I asked at the pay kiosk and the guy there told me that's why they play it. When I mentioned it also affects the vans he just shrugged and smiled.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

The first time we parked there I also chose to park on the front for the view, but Carol insisted I move over the road as she was frightened the van would somehow move during the night and end up in the drink, I even suggested I would chock the wheels, but had to move in the end. :roll: :lol: 

Charlie


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

peejay said:


> Hi;
> 
> The problem here is there are no signs whatsoever indicating where you can and cannot park and the natural inclination is to park with the best view and nice and close to the water so consequently you get loads of vans along the quay settling in for the night, and why shouldn't they, there are no signs indicating otherwise.
> 
> Pete


We were there in March and again in June this year. As you enter Rue Du Port the motorhome parking aire is on right where the bins are. There are sign on the lamposts each end of the area clearly marking this. Stand with your back to the bins looking towards the water and again on the small building there is a clear sign, "reserved for fisherman" so you should not park on the water side.

Before the parking spaces as you enter on the left there is an area which as you say is not marked at all, that's where the locals park on market day. A free for all and take your chance. But this area is seperated from the Aire and fishermans parking by some great big boulders.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

We were there last Sunday and there were over 50 vans there, however they had left the area either side of the companionway, marked by large boulders so even with 50 MH's there was plenty of room for maybe 10/15 cars.

As Pete originally said - all it needs is signage.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

tramp said:


> even city europe have started playing music loadly now to discourage overnight camping at the carpark :roll:


Last year I e-mailed Cite de Europe to ask if the MH parking there was official or not. I got a prompt reply: yes it was, we were very welcome to sleep there overnight and here was a map of where exactly to park.

I think someone else on MHF has also had a similar reply to the same query.

G


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I am a bit worried by the statement:

_even city europe have started playing music loadly now to discourage overnight camping at the carpark_

Does Cité Europe really play music over loudspeakers all night?

If so, are you sure that it is to discourage Camping-cars from overnighting?


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We have slept in Cite Europe around 15 times now, twice 3/5 weeks ago and never heard any music at all. 

This story came out last year when we also slept there the night and didn't hear anything then either, maybe its just someone in the office forgetting to turn off at night when they leave   

Just for those who like us stay in Bray Dunes and know you cannot sleep in the Aire during July and August, thought I would let you know that they have moved the Aire during these months to the Railway station car park which is not so close to the main touristy bit but still close enough to the centre. We didn't stay there but went to have a look and there where 2 French vans in there and it looked fine and flat. Tourist information office told us about it. 

Mandy


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

thanks for for that we are planning to stop there 7th august


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

We must have put the incorrect co-ordinates into the sat nav the other week on our way back from Germany as we were taken to gravelines camping des dunes, didnt realise there was another aire.

Cost us 9 euros for the night there so not too bad though and it was a lovely walk onto the beach from the site.

Paul.


----------

